# Really like the new take a break button on Uber



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice to not need to turn the app completely off..just click the coffee button icon stepping out of vehicle and resome when getting back in. Surely integrated into the APPS algorithum... it will over time know your routine and , knows you'll be out for roughly 10 minutes and have a ride ready when you get back in


----------



## JRLS (8 mo ago)

dauction said:


> Nice to not need to turn the app completely off..just click the coffee button icon stepping out of vehicle and resome when getting back in. Surely integrated into the APPS algorithum... it will over time know your routine and , knows you'll be out for roughly 10 minutes and have a ride ready when you get back in


What is the advantage over logging off and back on?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

dauction said:


> .. it will over time know your routine and , knows you'll be out for roughly 10 minutes and have a ride ready when you get back in


You hope for what??

Hahaha 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Nah you keep that app online because you'll get the best runs halfway through a dump believe me.

In the shower, on the crapper, even banging the old lady, I'm online and ready to dash out the door with my pants around my ankles if need be.

Invest in a bidet with a enema nozzle and you'll be out quicker than shit. Saves on toilet paper and visits to the doctor about hemorrhoids. 

What I hear it's on iPhone, not Android yet and it's prone to accidental hits. Absolutely not needed if just running Uber, if both (Lyftards) then yes as it's faster. Don't have to dig.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Best thing to happen to the app in long time. Cruising through a part of town you don’t want to get pinged, take a quick break, end the break when you are out of it. Quick and easy. No risk of being required to take a selfie when you want to start accepting pings.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Classical Telecaster said:


> No risk of being required to take a selfie when you want to start accepting pings.


Given that it is two taps to go offline conventionally, and one tap to coffee break, I am struggling to see the value. But if the coffee break assures that no selfie will be required when you continue, that has value.

How long can your coffee break be for, and what happens if you're not back in time?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Given that it is two taps to go offline conventionally, and one tap to coffee break, I am struggling to see the value. But if the coffee break assures that no selfie will be required when you continue, that has value.
> 
> How long can your coffee break be for, and what happens if you're not back in time?


Problem with it is one forgets, why I wouldn't like it, even going through a bad hood I'd rather know what I passed on than not knowing. Could be a long trip going my way and the people are ok, not hood rats.

It's so easy to decline a trip, but perhaps for some it's useful. I think it encourages laziness.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Best thing to happen to the app in long time. Cruising through a part of town you don’t want to get pinged, take a quick break, end the break when you are out of it. Quick and easy. No risk of being required to take a selfie when you want to start accepting pings.


Ya know for once that is something I am going to do with that little option!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Given that it is two taps to go offline conventionally, and one tap to coffee break, I am struggling to see the value. But if the coffee break assures that no selfie will be required when you continue, that has value.
> 
> How long can your coffee break be for, and what happens if you're not back in time?


Going to use it tomorrow and will tell you…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

dauction said:


> Nice to not need to turn the app completely off


Because two taps is twice the effort of one tap?



dauction said:


> knows you'll be out for roughly 10 minutes and have a ride ready when you get back in


Pretty funny or naive, not sure which one really applies.



JRLS said:


> What is the advantage over logging off and back on?


I'm still waiting to see it too.



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Don't have to dig.


Because two taps is twice the effort of one tap?



Classical Telecaster said:


> Best thing to happen to the app in long time.


Wow! That's saying something...bad.



_Tron_ said:


> Given that it is two taps to go offline conventionally, and one tap to coffee break, I am struggling to see the value.


Me too. It's possible (but unlikely) that it keeps the online timer incrementing while the offline method stops it. Even if so, that's of questionable value to me.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Given that it is two taps to go offline conventionally, and one tap to coffee break, I am struggling to see the value. But if the coffee break assures that no selfie will be required when you continue, that has value.
> 
> How long can your coffee break be for, and what happens if you're not back in time?


After about 30 minutes the app starts prompting as to if you will be coming back from break. After about an hour it logs you out.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Someone asked what the advantage is - it keeps sticky surge. Going offline you would lose the surge.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> Someone asked what the advantage is - it keeps sticky surge. Going offline you would lose the surge.


I've also realized that maintaining (not wasting) a DF is potentially another valuable aspect. But since Uber started dicking with DF arrival time function this month, I'm honestly not using it that much anymore.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Using the coffee break keeps you on their radar. More drivers on the radar=less surge. You are being played.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> keeps you on their radar


I don't understand how.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I don't understand how.


Surge is based on supply and demand. It’s only speculation on my part but it jives with how screwber does business.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> Surge is based on supply and demand. It’s only speculation on my part but it jives with how screwber does business.


Offline and on break are functionally equivalent: both prevent you from seeing and fielding offers/requests. You're essentially not working. I can't see any method by which they'd factor that into surge amount or even no surge because they have no method of determining when you'll return online (resume). 30 seconds? 3 minutes? 6 minutes? 40 minutes?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Offline and on break are functionally equivalent: both prevent you from seeing and fielding offers/requests. You're essentially not working. I can't see any method by which they'd factor that into surge amount or even no surge because they have no method of determining when you'll return online (resume). 30 seconds? 3 minutes? 6 minutes? 40 minutes?


You give them waaaay too much credit. I’d bet money the guy at Uber that came up with the button sold it as a way to keep track of drivers that otherwise sign off. Like I said, it’s only a hunch based on what I know of the slimy bastards.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> You give them waaaay too much credit. I’d bet money the guy at Uber that came up with the button sold it as a way to keep track of drivers that otherwise sign off. Like I said, it’s only a hunch based on what I know of the slimy bastards.


Given that I've worked in a couple different technology (software) companies, both tiny and large, for over a decade, I have a very good idea of how things like that get into a product. I assure you that it wasn't dreamt up at a cocktail party one night and suddenly in the app a month later.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Given that I've worked in a couple different technology (software) companies, both tiny and large, for over a decade, I have a very good idea of how things like that get into a product. I assure you that it wasn't dreamt up at a cocktail party one night and suddenly in the app a month later.


Umm yeah, not what I said, but ok.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Rampage said:


> You give them waaaay too much credit. I’d bet money the guy at Uber that came up with the button sold it as a way to keep track of drivers that otherwise sign off. Like I said, it’s only a hunch based on what I know of the slimy bastards.


I see your point. But. The only reason there is surge pay is to satisfy demand. The only reason Uber offers a boost in pay is because people are waiting longer for a ride and willing to pay. Uber wants to fulfill the request, and certainly before Lyft does. It really wouldn't make sense to factor in drivers on break to trigger a surge when they really don't need the excuse. They can set the formula however they like.

I suspect that the coffee cup was added by whatever department is under mandate to make it appear as though Uber cares (key word _appear_), and to placate law makers sniffing around for reasons to further regulate. Now _that_ is the Uber we've all come to know and love.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> I see your point. But. The only reason there is surge pay is to satisfy demand. The only reason Uber offers a boost in pay is because people are waiting longer for a ride and willing to pay. Uber wants to fulfill the request, and certainly before Lyft does. It really wouldn't make sense to factor in drivers on break to trigger a surge when they really don't need the excuse. They can set the formula however they like.
> 
> I suspect that the coffee cup was added by whatever department is under mandate to make it appear as though Uber cares (key word _appear_), and to placate law makers sniffing around for reasons to further regulate. Now _that_ is the Uber we've all come to know and love.


Good point. I also suspect they are making money on the “break suggestions”. I’m talking about the little cups you can click on to find a place to spend money. Maybe I’m too cynical. 😂


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Found another use..I was head towards a small $2.50 surge a mile away.. I hit coffee break and quickly got into the surge area ..turned on and got the surge..

Normally what happens is headed to surge and they send me something no9t in the surge zone..OR the surge zone magically s
dissapears when I am 100 ft from it . 


I'm sure it wont take long for programmers to stop that little trick


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

JRLS said:


> What is the advantage over logging off and back on?


Like I pointed out..the algo will be programmed to see calculate your average coffee break...and have a ride ready when you get back in.

some thought I was either naive or makinga joke..neither... programming to average out break time is pretty simple for programers..then tie that together with rides in data que ..so ride ready when you are done with break

Some people have no idea how much data and data that seems insigificant can be used


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

dauction said:


> Like I pointed out..the algo will be programmed to see calculate your average coffee break...and have a ride ready when you get back in.
> 
> some thought I was either naive or makinga joke..neither... programming to average out break time is pretty simple for programers..then tie that together with rides in data que ..so ride ready when you are done with break
> 
> Some people have no idea how much data and data that seems insigificant can be used


I gotta say Bro, this is the part I'm not buying. Technically doable? Sure. The algo can average your breaks and take a guess.

It's more a question of motivation. What incentive does Uber have to hold a request from a rider, and keep them waiting until you return from break (maybe 1 minute, maybe 10 minutes, or more)... while keeping another available driver parked? Uber wants its ants on the road. The coffee break can't be anything other than a PR move.

I'd be happy to be wrong about this. Maybe you found a glitch in the Matrix. You are pretty good with numbers. How about tracking this for a hundred rides and share the stats with us.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I suspect that the coffee cup was added by whatever department is under mandate to make it appear as though Uber cares (key word _appear_), and to *placate law makers* sniffing around for reasons to further regulate. Now _that_ is the Uber we've all come to know and love.


💯


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I'd be happy to be wrong about this. Maybe you found a glitch in the Matrix. You are pretty good with numbers. How about tracking this for a hundred rides and share the stats with us.


💯 Yeah, let's see some evidence. Of course you'd also have to query each rider about how long they waited until their request was accepted by you. That's gonna be tedious and fraught with unreliability (most humans are terrible at estimating time).


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Now _that_ is the Uber we've all come to know and love.


This is true. They're treading a thin line of keeping regulations at bay while struggling to become profitable. In this case, it could even potentially be positioned as a safety feature in that it's slightly more safe if, while the car is in motion and the driver's getting bombarded with back-to-back requests that are distracting, it's one tap to suppress them instead of the two tap method (hamburger > Offline).


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> I don't understand how.


 Even if you don't have the App on they know in the area to work. If not any one of you you guys ever have the app come on by itself on Uber or lyft Aint.8 year driver . just asking for a friend. Some guys are really clueless.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The main reason for it is simple.
Drivers on streak bonuses keeping pax waiting after accepting or stoping for gas with pax in the car. Or simply accepting and not moving forcing pax to cancel. 

This is 80% to make the pax experience better and 20% so they can start cracking down on us for forcing pax to cancel.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

dauction said:


> it will over time know your routine and , knows you'll be out for roughly 10 minutes and have a ride ready when you get back in


😆 🤣 😂 yeah, that's the reason.


----------

